# here she is, my new motor!!!



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

well guys here she is, just got some pics while out for a long drive. i must say that im absolutely loving this car!!!
its an st3 so its got heated leather recaros and all the toys, its a mint 1 owner car with a nice 8k on the clock.
within the next couple of weeks its having the bluefin map loaded on which iv got lined up from the seller, which will see it with a nice healthy 275 bhp and 325 ftlbs torque, throw in an exhaust and filter, approx £700, and your talking 300 bhp and 350 ftlbs torque. 8) 
so come on then, be gentle and give me my pasting for moving to the dark side! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Wicked Motor Matt :!: 
It looks mint buddy, i bet it goes really well if its anything like the ones i have had in the past :wink: 
Once rolling above 30mph there are few cars on the road for the money that have the overtaking oomph of a tuned ST :lol: 
As i have said before on a good dry or wet B-road they would show a fair few cars a clean pair of heels with the grunt from that 2.5 five pot motor  And how it turns in and grips like a limpet would amaze most 4 wheel drive sports car owners 
At this moment in time i dont think you can get a better all around car,it's comfortable to drive long distances,good examples are not to expensive,they have a good boot & the performance to match most sub 35k sports cars when re-mapped & they sound fantastic when up shifting flatout :lol: 
Matt how would you rate it against your old TT ? 
All the best Matt and enjoy your new motor  
Cheers

A few pics of one of my old ST-3 with wolf upgrade's


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

cheers terry!
well compared to the tt:
as you said, the noise is awesome, especially when flat out, god knows what its gonna sound like with an induction kit on there! 
the exhaust note is cool to, when lifting off you get pops and bangs like a wrc car, once again, god knows what its gonna be like with a full stainless on there!
the handling really is something else though, the way it turns in and grips on the front end is truly amazing, and it just doesn't let go, although if you come off the gas quick on purpose you can get some amazing lift off oversteer, but its so controlable!
as for the grunt, well its got so much torque!!! it really is amazing, you could drive around town in 6th gear if you wanted to. it is bloody quick as well, to be honest the tt wouldn't have got near it, and as you say, on the twisties this would dance away from it with pure ease.
i really am impressed with the st, and from what iv read, you can put on a pipe, ind kit and a bluefin and get a seriously fast car!
my advise to anyone that isn't sure about them, is to drive one, i promise you'll be hooked, i was and i sold the tt and bought one straight away.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Well i guess your hooked then Matt :wink: 
What you have said above is what i found Matt when i compared a std ST V std QS TT  
The ST could do everything the QS could do but most of the time it was better  
It gave the driver more feedback which inturn gave you more confidence to push it even harder & for me it never put a foot wrong,even in the wet !
Even when i had them both re-mapped the QS could not get the better of the ST :!: 
As you and i have both mentioned the front end grip is very good and the amount of torque the engine has is great for firing you out of the bends at a very good speed.
People will moan its a ford "yes it is" but its one of the best cars they have produced in ages and is a true all round performer.
With a wolf induction kit,bluefin stage 2 or dreamscience & exhaust it would have really good performance that would give my RB320 a hard time  
Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Love the ST's but love it in ASBO orange even more!
F*ck the badge snobbery, the test of any machine is in the pleasure it brings to you 
(Not my words - Robert Pirsig - Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mobbster said:


> With a wolf induction kit,bluefin stage 2 or dreamscience & exhaust it would have really good performance that would give my RB320 a hard time
> Cheers


£700 will solve that :idea: :wink:

edit forgot to say nice motor Renton72 on here has taken me out in his, was impressed with the build compared to the MK5 Golf GTI i had


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> mobbster said:
> 
> 
> > With a wolf induction kit,bluefin stage 2 or dreamscience & exhaust it would have really good performance that would give my RB320 a hard time
> ...


cheers mate, itis crazy what scale or performance you can achieve with these for a resonable amount of cash, £ for bhp they are fantastic.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
BamTT your right i would need to spend 6/7 hundred £ to keep a re-mapped ST from snapping at my heels  
The power the ST produces is great for pushing on, as it is so smooth from low down the rev range :!: 
No big rush like you get in the RB but a steady sustained push all the way to the red line. 
I think Matt has got a bargin TBH  
All the BEST folks
Cheers


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> edit forgot to say nice motor Renton72 on here has taken me out in his, was impressed with the build compared to the MK5 Golf GTI i had


so is the focus st better quality than a mk5 gti?


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

p1tse said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > edit forgot to say nice motor Renton72 on here has taken me out in his, was impressed with the build compared to the MK5 Golf GTI i had
> ...


i would say so mate, a good friend of mine has one and he said the same when he drove my st the other day.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Fair play. I think you've got one helluva motor there mate 8)

I was considering the swap a few months ago. The only thing that kept deterring me was the mpg's


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> Fair play. I think you've got one helluva motor there mate 8)
> 
> I was considering the swap a few months ago. The only thing that kept deterring me was the mpg's


to be fair mate, im getting 250 miles from a tank, but tank is smaller than tt, only £40, and tt was getting around 290 to a tank of £50, so its about the same im finding, but i have to say mate, if im being honest its a hell of a lot more fun! thoroughly recomend you have a test drive if you haven't already!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> Fair play. I think you've got one helluva motor there mate 8)
> 
> I was considering the swap a few months ago. The only thing that kept deterring me was the mpg's


didn't realise it was that bad?
what's average mpg? does the focus have on baord computer like the TT?

also i think even when at st-3 it's a shame that electronic climate control was an option


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

p1tse said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Fair play. I think you've got one helluva motor there mate 8)
> ...


yeah it does have an on board computer like the tt, you can also adjust the weight and speed of the steering through it, which is cool.
the mpg is around 30 if you cruise, but give it the beans and you'll see 20-22 no problems, i would say average is around 27.
it is a shame they dont offer climate control, but then again they do offer a 2.5 litre 5 pot that sounds mental on all models!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've seen a few with climate control, wonder how much the option was?

oh, forgot to say, very nice.

so what are the mod plans and estimate budget for each? (give me some ideas 8) )


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
Fords climate control is called "deatc" which i have had on the ST and found it to be V-good.
Wait till Matt gets the ST re-mapped with Bluefin etc etc  
I know he will be smiling like a FOOL :lol: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

mobbster said:


> Hi All
> Fords climate control is called "deatc" which i have had on the ST and found it to be V-good.
> Wait till Matt gets the ST re-mapped with Bluefin etc etc
> I know he will be smiling like a FOOL :lol:
> ...


funny you should say that terry, iv just got back from having the bluefin loaded on!
all i can say is wow! what a transformation, its a different car.
what made me laugh is how it was trying to spin up in fourth now!! when i hit wet patches on the way home.
iv had an s3 with a revo on it, and i can honestly say i dont think that would have got anywhere near the st. the amount of torque it has now is ridiculous, you can take off from 40mph in 6th! and the way it pulls above a ton now is hilarious!
once i can get the induction and pipe sorted, then i can up load the free of charge stage 2 map and have even more fun!!!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Smiling like a fool then Matt :wink: 
I did say they are a good car and performance bargin :!: You will have loads of fun now doing the big overtakes :lol: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Personally why anyone would have a car that's named after a woman's hygiene product ( :roll: )....after all, its a Focus with some fast bits bolted on (reach for the flame suit)........But hey, Matt at the end of the day its your money and your choice.....what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Like the recaros and the interior isn't as bad as I thought it would be. It sounds like an amazing drive, impressive power for a fairly small car.

I couldn't move that way myself, but as you say it is purely blind snobbery. For some reason most people see the TT and think that it must have cost alot of money (I guess they did when they were new), and aesthetically I don't think the ford is a patch on it.

Glad your happy though, far to many people some to sell up and then regret it. Maybe I need to take one for a spin to change my mind.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

:lol: REAPERMAN :lol: 
I think you would find the ST is more than just a focus with some fast bits bolted on :wink: 
I gather from your comment you have never had the chance to drive one :?: 
If you had, you would not have come out with such a stupid comment  
And from your sig you drive a diesel :roll: the fuel of satan :wink: (i will reach for my pipe and carpet slippers  ) luck for Matt he is young enough to enjoy the ST for what it is,the Best all round performance hatch on sale today :wink: 
And hark its quite a big car mate you would be amazed with how much room they have inside  
And remember the mark 1 TT design is over 14 years old and first builds are 11 years old Matt's ST is only 6 years old in design and 4 years since first new build's hit the market.
As i have said before the ST could do everything my QS could do but usually better they really are that good a car :!: 
Just a shame some people are to blind to see it (stevie wonder reaperman :lol: )
I will agree the TT is a nicer motor to look at,But what matters is when your in that seat driving it for most people.
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Personally why anyone would have a car that's named after a woman's hygiene product ( :roll: )....after all, its a Focus with some fast bits bolted on (reach for the flame suit)........But hey, Matt at the end of the day its your money and your choice.....what ever floats your boat.


as terry said really mate, you obviously haven't driven one have you, and like iv alredy said, i have actually owned both cars now, so my comments are based on something, rather than just plucked out of thin air, and the st would absolutely shit on my old tt, straight line or back road.
dont get me wrong im not slating the tt full stop, because im not, i did enjoy owning the tt, and i do agree that the tt is gorgeous to look at parked on the drive, buts that where it stopped for me, it just insn't a patch on the driving experience or feedback of the st!
as for the diesel, should be called diseael haha! i have an a3 tdi as a company car, and the only reson i drive a diseasel is because i have to and its free, otherwise i wouldn't be near one, in the words of clarckson, diesels are for tight people! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Hark said:


> Like the recaros and the interior isn't as bad as I thought it would be. It sounds like an amazing drive, impressive power for a fairly small car.
> 
> I couldn't move that way myself, but as you say it is purely blind snobbery. For some reason most people see the TT and think that it must have cost alot of money (I guess they did when they were new), and aesthetically I don't think the ford is a patch on it.
> 
> Glad your happy though, far to many people some to sell up and then regret it. Maybe I need to take one for a spin to change my mind.


hark ate, i really cant tell you how impressed i am by this car, honestly im loving it miles more than when i picked up my s3 or tt, now with the bluefin its a weapon!
as for the size, as terry said, its big inside mate, boot is huge, and seats 4 adults really comfy, usually 5 adults, but as this is st3 they have a recaro twin rear bench, like a corrado, so 4 in mine.
and the recaros are so comfy and supportive, honestly ford have really got it right with this one, i can only imagine how the rs will drive!!!!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

mobbster said:


> :lol: REAPERMAN :lol:
> I think you would find the ST is more than just a focus with some fast bits bolted on :wink:
> I gather from your comment you have never had the chance to drive one :?:
> If you had, you would not have come out with such a stupid comment
> ...


Woah....Easy Tiger......if you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen.....it was said with tomgue in cheek....clearly you aint got a sense of humour.... :lol: 
As for your comment about Diesels....well that says it all.....and likewise I guess you havent driven the car Im in now...so touche my friend

I have driven both petrol and diesel cars....the TDi Im driving now is the ideal car...I do mega mileage....but I also want reasonable performance too.....this will be increased when its remapped to 210bhp/410 Nm.... 8)

Like I said in my previous reply.....you pays your money and you take your choice.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

matt225tt said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Personally why anyone would have a car that's named after a woman's hygiene product ( :roll: )....after all, its a Focus with some fast bits bolted on (reach for the flame suit)........But hey, Matt at the end of the day its your money and your choice.....what ever floats your boat.
> ...


Um....clearly you have got the wrong end of the stick....Im not even disputing the ST could as you put it "shit on my old tt, straight line or back road".....they are two very different cars.....even I can tell you that even without stepping into an ST.... :wink:

As to you A3.....nothing is for free I'm afraid.....good ol Mr Brown has seen to that...!

BTW...I wouldnt call shelling out £30k tight...even if JC said it....


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

im sorry mate but what jc goes, after all he is the man behind the cool wall, and all the dieasels go way down on the left in seriously uncool! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
all the hot hatches go way over on the right in cool cool cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

:lol: REAPERMAN :roll: 
The diesel vans i run would blow your TDi off mate 38k sport dueliner vitos :wink: 
And i do 65/90k miles per year [smiley=bigcry.gif] every year for over last 18 years :wink: what else do you want to know :?: 
(a life lesson :!: :-* )
Think before you drink before you type  (only tongue in cheek as you put it :wink: )

All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

matt225tt said:


> im sorry mate but what jc goes, after all he is the man behind the cool wall, and all the dieasels go way down on the left in seriously uncool! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> all the hot hatches go way over on the right in cool cool cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JC is (as he co presenter would say) a cock....
Its a TV programme and those boys just take the pi$$....do you really think ppl car choice is influenced by those muppets...


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

mobbster said:


> :lol: REAPERMAN :roll:
> The diesel vans i run would blow your TDi off mate 38k sport dueliner vitos :wink:


Yeah and I bet its White.... :lol:



mobbster said:


> And i do 65/90k miles per year [smiley=bigcry.gif] every year for over last 18 years :wink: what else do you want to know :?:
> (a life lesson :!: :-* )
> Think before you drink before you type  (only tongue in cheek as you put it :wink: )


Grow Up.....!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mobbster said:


> enjoy the ST for what it is,the Best all round performance hatch on sale today


Not quite, try 'mid-sized hatch'.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> mobbster said:
> 
> 
> > enjoy the ST for what it is,the Best all round performance hatch on sale today
> ...


so go on then, what is in your opinion?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mobbster said:
> ...


I was intimating that it's not the best all round 'Hatch', it's prob' the best all round 'mid-sized hatch'. Mobster grouped the word 'Hatch' together, which is a bit silly considering hatches fall under 2 or 3 sized cars.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

:lol: Reaperman :roll: 
Silver vans :wink: you should know silver is faster than white  
Is that not why most TT's are silver.
Grow up :lol: As you stated if you cannot take the heat get out of the kitchen [smiley=baby.gif] :!: 
Matt you should know "you cannot educate pork" its a big world with some small minds :wink: 
I would bet Reaperman still thinks the world is FLAT "Dont go near the edge you will drop off !"
Matt tell me a few things -
Are the brakes better than on a mark 1 TT ?
Is the engine nicer to use ?
Does it turn in quicker & offer the driver more communication through the streering wheel & seat of your pants ?
Can it carry 4 people long distances without the rear passengers getting out looking like Quasimodo ?
Did VBH drive it around a test track quicker than a astra vxr nuremberg ?
If Matt answers yes to all the above questions then Reaperman you lose !
Is that grown up enough for you ? :wink: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

mobbster said:


> :lol: Reaperman :roll:
> Silver vans :wink: you should know silver is faster than white
> Is that not why most TT's are silver.
> Grow up :lol: As you stated if you cannot take the heat get out of the kitchen [smiley=baby.gif] :!:
> ...


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Very good car my cousin has a ST500 black with red leather awsome performance
I've always been a fan of fast fords, sure you are gonna enjoy having it 8)


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry mate but what jc goes, after all he is the man behind the cool wall, and all the dieasels go way down on the left in seriously uncool! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


given the FACT that he has over 25 years experience of road testing cars, then i think its fair to say that people would not be totally stupid to listen to his opinions and maybee take them into consideration when buying a car.
also VBH is a legend, you gotta love her!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
KMPOWELL sorry i did not put the ST i the right hatch class  
I would and most of the write ups put it in the family hatch class :wink: 
Yes there are a few hatches quicker like the R26R but they cannot carry 4 people etc etc.
I was stating it is the best all round hatch on the market at present even including the R26R !
The ST-3 like Matt has is the pick of all the ST's to date, good seats,lights,stereo etc.
The only thing that has been said against the ST is the drivers seat is a little high,but in the scale of things i would say it is almost perfect for the money :wink: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

PS 
Matt im off for sunday lunch if you dont hear from me later its because i have dropped of the edge of planet TT :lol: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mobbster, you clearly think you know everything about everything, but can I ask you that you please try and keep it freindly. Just beacuse Reaperman doesn't share _your_ opinion that it's a good car, doesn't make him wrong. Everybody is entitled to an opinion, especially when that was the intention of the thread in the first place!

Personally I would have my old MK5 R32 over a ST any day of the week. :roll:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

mobbster said:


> :lol: Reaperman :roll:
> Silver vans :wink: you should know silver is faster than white
> Is that not why most TT's are silver.
> Grow up :lol: As you stated if you cannot take the heat get out of the kitchen [smiley=baby.gif] :!:
> ...


FYI...I didnt at any point compare the TT with Matts ST in my original post....he invited comment so I offered an opinion. If its one that you don't agree with then sorry "That's Life as they say"...

Equally Its not a case of winning or losing....I wasn't a huge fan of the MK1.....the MKII I drive is a very different car in a number of ways...and no I aint gonna compare.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> mobbster, you clearly think you know everything about everything, but can I ask you that you please try and keep it freindly. Just beacuse Reaperman doesn't share _your_ opinion that it's a good car, doesn't make him wrong. Everybody is entitled to an opinion, especially when that was the intention of the thread in the first place!
> 
> Personally I would have my old MK5 R32 over a ST any day of the week. :roll:


i wouldn't say he clearly thinks he knows everything about everything, he is just giving his comparison and opinion, as he has owned many tts and many sts, besides, saying he clearly thinks he knows everything about everything is hardly keeping things friendly is it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mobbster, you clearly think you know everything about everything, but can I ask you that you please try and keep it freindly. Just beacuse Reaperman doesn't share _your_ opinion that it's a good car, doesn't make him wrong. Everybody is entitled to an opinion, especially when that was the intention of the thread in the first place!
> ...


End of the Day, Reaper voiced an opinion and he was shot down verbally by mobbster (presumably because you are friends) because he didn't agree with your way of thinking. Having a look though mobbsters posts suggest that's how he comes across when it comes to performance/sports cars and if anything goes against his way of thinking it is usually met with a barrage of ranting (littered with hundreds of random smileys).

You can all friendly squabble to your hearts content, just remember that everybody is entitled to an opnion.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

"Yeah but my Mums bigger than your Mum"


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> "Yeah but my Mums bigger than your Mum"


i appreciate thats just your opinion, but im pretty sure my mum is bigger than your mum! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
KMPOWELL i like a bit of banter :wink: 
I always start with an Hi and end with an All the BEST :lol: 
One problem is how can anyone have an *HONEST* opinion without driving or owning the car in the first place :?: 
If thats the case you/we all end up doing the world is flat dance again :roll: 
As for the R32 you mentioned,they are a nice motor,edition 30 is better in my opinion :wink: And my mates R32 even though quick when remapped and new exhaust added (sorry to say) could not out perform the Wolf ST i had.
Anyway it dont bother me i have the best two cars in the world anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-* 
Also reaperman did start with his ST joke and did mention the kitchen and his flame suit :!: Maybe people do not like my sense of humour if so im sorry  
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mobbster said:


> And my mates R32 even though quick when remapped and new exhaust added (sorry to say) could not out perform the Wolf ST i had.


He should learn how to drive then... the 4motion _should_ have left the ST trailing through the bends with ease.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Fix Or Repair Daily, just the new XRpoo, far too many around a bit like VXR's


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> mobbster said:
> 
> 
> > And my mates R32 even though quick when remapped and new exhaust added (sorry to say) could not out perform the Wolf ST i had.
> ...


mate im sorry, but i have a couple of mates with r32s and both of them would gladly come on here and say the same, 1 of them did try a pop at the st last night, and he was amazed, once he caught up that was! :lol: :lol: 
the guy in question is now considering selling up and buying an st, he truly was convinced, i drove his r32 and it felt like a fat lard, same numb steering as tt imo.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

robokn said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily, just the new XRpoo, far too many around a bit like VXR's


there are a hell of a lot more tts around than sts, and as for fix or repair daily, we'll see wont we, but id put my money that it will be far more reliable than the tts, 9 out of 10 posts on here are for problems of some sort lately!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mobbster said:
> ...


In standard from it would be pretty level pegging with both cars until you got to a bend, but a MKV R32 with Shrick cams, remap and a full Milltek exhaust would easily see off an ST in standard form, and could keep up and edge a tuned 300bhp ST. The power band on the R is sublime and the Shrick cams make it even better. I had the cams and remap on my R and STs were easy prey.

Ultimatly though the traction from the 4motion means you can throw it into bends where an ST would be scrabbling for grip.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi KMPOWELL
Sorry this is where people are going wrong 4X4 on a dry road does not make it any quicker.
And if your honest the TT & R32 do have some of the poorest types of 4x4 setup in the modern market place,unlike the RS4 4.2 V8 which was a major step in the right directon for Audi.
Just an ST with bluefin would leave the R32 to a ton by a few seconds and would smash it to bits in gears like 60-100 by 3 or more seconds :!: 
This would become even bigger on B-roads coming out of 40mph bends as it the chassis which is so good on the ST
Also did you never see the topgear when clarkson said on one of his favorite bends he could get around it in the focus as quick as most super cars he has driven.
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

mate im sorry, but i have a couple of mates with r32s and both of them would gladly come on here and say the same, 1 of them did try a pop at the st last night, and he was amazed, once he caught up that was! :lol: :lol: 
the guy in question is now considering selling up and buying an st, he truly was convinced, i drove his r32 and it felt like a fat lard, same numb steering as tt imo.[/quote]

In standard from it would be pretty level pegging with both cars until you got to a bend, but a MKV R32 with Shrick cams, remap and a full Milltek exhaust would easily see off an ST in standard form, and could keep up and edge a tuned 300bhp ST. The power band on the R is sublime and the Shrick cams make it even better. I had the cams and remap on my R and STs were easy prey.

so what you saying? that i dreamt what happened last night then, my mate got out the car and was the first to say wow! he couldn't believe what had just happened, but it had!
all i can say is get yourself down to santa pod and we'll show you, in fact my mate will let you drive the r32, fair?
sunday 1st feb, rwyb day open to all forums.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> all i can say is get yourself down to santa pod and we'll show you


Sprints and 1/4 miles are for willy wavers and the max power brigade, it's meaningless rubbish so somebody can have bragging rights in the pub over their pint of Fosters. It doesn't go anywhere near demonstrating how good a car can be. It's out on a track or the real world that really shows what a car can do.

I'm not sure if you've ever owned or a driven a MKV R, but judging by the way you talk I preume you haven't, and the only experience you have is of your 'mates' MK4? The MK4 and 5 are two complete different beasts. Through the bends a MKV R32 would easily see off an ST. Regardless of how the R's 4Motion works, they made substantial improvemnts to the drivetrain in the MKV and it resulted in a much more poised ride. See how it saw off the BMW 130i on the Top Gear head to head test.

I know that a tuned MK5 R32 would see off both standard and mildly tuned STs 'cos when I first got mine I did Bedford in it and I could easily keep up with STs who were there on the day. Out of the bends the sheer low down grunt of the R took me away from the bends with ease.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Matt
You wont brainwash them they aint bright enough :lol: 
My mate cannot drive the R32 (YES RIGHT :!: ) His R32 was putting out 284 bhp at the time. (one of 7/8 cars he had at the time and the slowest of the bunch.)
As you have said earlier Matt he said along the same lines as not believing how quick the ST was.
KMPOWELL i would try one just to see me & matt are not talking sh1te.
Its simple, They are a really GOOD honest performance bargin which is all we have said all along but you aint listening :wink: 
Im OFF to talk some sense in to my 8 month old lad :roll: 
See ya Matt
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mobbster said:


> His R32 was putting out 284 bhp at the time.


BHP is pretty meaningless, what lb/ft was it producing?


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > all i can say is get yourself down to santa pod and we'll show you
> ...


for starters my mates car is a mk5, and secondly how bout we make it a track day instead then and you can drive the r32, il be up for that all day long, i cant believe you're actually trying to bang on about low end grunt and torque, as if i own a civic type r or something?
a bluefinned st makes 325 ftlbs at around just 1700 rpm, holy shite how much torque does an r32 have then? :roll:


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
Kmpowell TBH im not sure :!: 
And my mate liked his earlier R32 more than the mark 5  
Were all different thats what makes the world go around i suppose but i will not have it that a R32 with 280 ish bhp beating an ST with the same bhp sorry. Matt's been there,I have been there :wink: But i forgot kmpowell you could have better driving skills than the people on the track day :!: Track days are no better than santa pod,people are scared to smash up a new 20/30k motor unless they have pots of money or are just stupied.
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> a bluefinned st makes 325 ftlbs at around just 1700 rpm, holy shite how much torque does an r32 have then? :roll:


325ft/lb at 1700rpm!!! Dear oh dear, I think you may need to get a grasp of how BHP and ft/lb works mate. Go and have a look at the powercurves of some Bluefin mapped STs and then come back when you can hold an argument with some substance! :lol:



mobbster said:


> but i will not have it that a R32 with 280 ish bhp beating an ST with the same bhp sorry.


As I keep trying to hint to you fella, BHP is pretty much meaningless in this comparison, look at the torque levels of both and how the torque is distributed on a mapped/schricked R! That will be your first big giveaway as to why I know I am right.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > a bluefinned st makes 325 ftlbs at around just 1700 rpm, holy shite how much torque does an r32 have then? :roll:
> ...


so you up for this track day then, you seem to have a lot of talk but im not seeing much action?

so have you actually had a go in an st then? im not being funny but it just seems that you think my mate and terry's mate, and anyone for that matter is talking shite, and you know best no matter what anyone says, i know you are admin but that doesn't make you better than anyone, or right about everything, i better watch what i say though as otherwise the post will magically dissapear hey.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> so you up for this track day then


I don't own my R32 anymore, so it would be a bit difficult. I'd have a blast around in my mini though! 



matt225tt said:


> you seem to have a lot of talk but im not seeing much action?


On what basis? How do you know how many trackdays I've done?!?



matt225tt said:


> so have you actually had a go in an st then?


Yes, a standard one.



matt225tt said:


> im not being funny but it just seems that you think my mate and terry's mate, and anyone for that matter is talking shite, and you know best no matter what anyone says


I didn't say that at all, I'm just speaking from personal experience of actually owning a mapped/schricked R32 and having it out on track against STs! Just becasue my opinion is the opposite to yours doesn't make me wrong!

As I said before, look at (properly!) a powercurve of a Blufin ST and then compare it to a mapped/schricked R32 and you will see that the torque on the R builds VERY early and stays across teh whole band for a much longer period of time than an ST. It is that all important 'grunt' I am talking about, which used with the 4motion makes the R a unique sublime beast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

One thing to be said about the Audi though, at least it's their engine under the bonnet, unlike the Ford cause ford cant make a decent engine so they had to go begging to Volvo to borrow their 5 pot unit, mmmmmm, and i wonder who came up with the org 5 pot unit, mmmmmmmmmm Audi :roll:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

so if your previous r32 was that good then, can i ask why you sold it and bought a mini then?

and like i say, last night i must have dreamt, because that was a mapped st and a mapped r32 and now my mate is thinking of selling? and before you say it, yes he does know how to drive.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> so if your previous r32 was that good then, can i ask why you sold it and bought a mini then?


I used to get itchy feet with cars quite quickly and as you can see from my history I changed them regularly to feed this desire. Primarily though I sold the Golf because running costs were getting stupid. Single figured MPG round town and tax that was going up significantly each year, on a then annual milage of only a few k a year didn't make sense.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

geri said:


> One thing to be said about the Audi though, at least it's their engine under the bonnet, unlike the Ford cause ford cant make a decent engine so they had to go begging to Volvo to borrow their 5 pot unit, mmmmmm, and i wonder who came up with the org 5 pot unit, mmmmmmmmmm Audi :roll:


so that makes it bad then does it? 
you do have a point though i suppose, i mean all cars that use other manufactures engines are utter shite aint they, i mean you only have to look at a zonda, or an ascari! :roll:


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
An R32 5 is no better a car performance wise from 0 to whatever speed than a bog STD 2.5 wrx scoobie :!: 
Do we agree on that point :?: If we do case closed as the ST i had would with Bluefin beat the wrx i owned.
Also kmpowell i have had a QS as mention before re-mapped and that was not as good a driving experience as the Wolf ST OR as quick rolling on from 30/40mph.
You must also remember the R32 is over 130/140kgs heavier than an ST so even if they both had the same power say 250 ish the R32 would lose around 22bhp for every 100kgs of extra weight.
Its know good me going to a track day Matt i cannot drive for toffee  i only look at my cars :wink: 
I dont doubt the R32 when remapped to 300 horse's is a very good car but so is the ST with wolf 300/330 package.
Matt have my place in the RS Focus que  You could be driving it in about 45 days before they are sold to general public :wink: Im sure that might beat the R32 Even if it is only fwd :roll: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

mobbster said:


> Hi All
> An R32 5 is no better a car performance wise from 0 to whatever speed than a bog STD 2.5 wrx scoobie :!:
> Do we agree on that point :?: If we do case closed as the ST i had would with Bluefin beat the wrx i owned.
> Also kmpowell i have had a QS as mention before re-mapped and that was not as good a driving experience as the Wolf ST OR as quick rolling on from 30/40mph.
> ...


terry there is no way the focus rs will even near an r32 mk5, as it has the same volvo engine as my st, and as you stated above, torque and bhp are only half the story, but even my nan knows that the real performance killer in any car is weight!!!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
Also geri :roll: wait until the Volvo 4x4 300bhp comes out in the near future :wink: What about the T5/850R Volvos i suppose they were also rubbish :roll: seem to do alright in the BTTC from what i can remember :!: 
Also thats why i have a Mitsubishi they supply bmw and most of the other manufactures with almost an entire range of Turbos like bmw 335i etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc  On that note it must mean all BMW's are also sh1te :? 
Also Audi have only just started again after about 20 odd years making a good 4x4 system as in the RS4 4.2V8 (FACT)
Dont give me any of this haldrex nonsense :wink: 
All i can SAY is try the ST and im sure you would be impressed its that simple.
This thread has gone on long enough with people slating the ST and they have not even had a ride in one  
The only Audi i have owned that had the same power and smiles per mile as my Wolf ST was an Audi A4DTM mapped to 300 horses with the 2.0 ltr tsfi engine.
Also kmpowell itchy feet i have had 12 cars in last 26 months [smiley=bigcry.gif] so i know how you feel :wink: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Slab-sided, aren't they? :wink: I still prefer the volvo version with awd. Makes much more sense than fwd with that medium amount of torque going through front wheels. Never more so than in current cold slippery conditions.

I hope you got a really good deal and and pleased that you like it.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Nice 

i used to have the older mk1 st 170 ,which was a nice car,handled well and was very reliable.

i like the style of the mk2 and wouldnt mind a test drive of the new focus rs, that should be a fun beastie 8).

At the end of the day you are driving it and if you prefer it to the TT you had ..good for you 

i have an e39 m5... so i would blow all the above mentioned cars away anyway :lol: :wink: :-* only joking .. i drive like miss daisy, i like having loads of power but have no driving skills  ive frightened myself a few times in the bmw :roll:

enjoy the st..it looks a nice car. 

Tom.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

garyc said:


> Slab-sided, aren't they? :wink: I still prefer the volvo version with awd. Makes much more sense than fwd with that medium amount of torque going through front wheels. Never more so than in current cold slippery conditions.
> 
> I hope you got a really good deal and and pleased that you like it.


well, that ( medium ) as you put it, amount of torque is more than enough to dance away from my old tt thank you, even in these current cold slippery conditions.
yes i did get a spanking good deal thanks, and im more than enjoying it.
as for you saying its slab sided, your entitled to your opinion fair enough, but i have said myself that the tt is by far the better looking car, nobody can argue that, its just nowhere near as good to drive, thats the problem!

and if you'd prefer the volvo, you must be getting old.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> Nice
> 
> i used to have the older mk1 st 170 ,which was a nice car,handled well and was very reliable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Performance wise compared to a TTS:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/index.php?pa ... 74cf1611ae

Quote: "Audi TT-S Coupe is noticeably faster." The TTS got 142 points more (312 against 170)

Performance wise compared to a TT 2.0T:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/index.php?pa ... a8e5f53994

Quote: "Ford Focus ST is a bit faster". The ST got one point more (195 against 194).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Slab-sided, aren't they? :wink: I still prefer the volvo version with awd. Makes much more sense than fwd with that medium amount of torque going through front wheels. Never more so than in current cold slippery conditions.
> ...


Must be, although i think that you may find the Focus customer average age little different to Volvo V40/50 customer ages. :lol:

I wouldnt see them as actually looking massively different to one-another:



















My point was that Ford avoided using the full V50 t5 awd drivetrain that suits the turbo torque output very well. I would imagine they avoided it for reasons of cost, but also for reasons of possibly direct comparison with the awd Scoobies etc.  I dont doubt it has a good chassis, but it's closest competitor is still the Golf Gti

The 5 pot is still a great engine, Volvo-source or otherwise. Design wise it is purely subjective, bit i think the Focus 1 was a better-looking car than Focus 2. (as wwas TT1 over TT2)

Enjoy.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
Arne & Garyc Well said :!: 
Also Arne that was a good find and the website contained some interesting material  so CHEERS 
As you mentioned garyc the 5 pot is a good motor :wink: 
All the best
Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mobbster said:


> wait until the Volvo 4x4 300bhp comes out in the near future


Volvo have had a 300bhp 4x4 version of the 2.5T for ages.
A good friend of mine had a volvo S60 type R AWD, that was bloody awesome.
0-60 in about 5.5 and that was straight out of the box. God knows what a bit of a map would have done to it.
I have been scouring pH for a second hand one but they are rare as rocking horse shite.

Like I said on about page 1, I love the ST's. Good luck with the car Matt.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Matt B said:


> mobbster said:
> 
> 
> > wait until the Volvo 4x4 300bhp comes out in the near future
> ...


cheers matt!
and your pals volvo must be rare, to be honest iv never seen one mate.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's one if your interested.
A simple remap away from 340 brake !*!*!*!

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/737005.htm


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a mk1 v6 tt and have "raced" a few of these st's. standard they can keep with me....... i like the fiest st as i can blow those into the weeds!  the v6 engine is good but the new breed of engines even diesels can see off my v6 look at bmw 135i. Think its time for a turbo conversion!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like that S60. Nice Q car.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Kell said:


> I really like that S60. Nice Q car.


thats a hell of a lot of car for around 8.5k hey!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

matt225tt said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that S60. Nice Q car.
> ...


Rare as rocking horse shite, but I am keeping my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you know who started all of this and is still the king>? NO NOT ELVIS

The Orignal UR Quattro, 5 pot turbo'd and 4 wheel drive, the focus is only 25 years too late, but thats ford for ya :mrgreen:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

geri said:


> Well you know who started all of this and is still the king>? NO NOT ELVIS
> 
> The Orignal UR Quattro, 5 pot turbo'd and 4 wheel drive, the focus is only 25 years too late, but thats ford for ya :mrgreen:


In the Focus defence, it is not a premium prices sports coupe that the original ur Q was, it's a FWD hot hatch at (I estimate) approx half the cost that the Ur was (Ur Q was £25K in early 80s, which must equate to over £50K now). When it comes to iconic sports cars, Ford has had many in it's history. Probably more than Audi.

Coincidentally - I got cut up by a 58 plate FST3 leaving M4 at J18 Bath turn off last night - it shot from lane three across lane two and one, and then cut wildly across my bows into slip road just past the 100 yard exit marker, forcing me to brake really hard. :roll: We met again at the lights on the roundabout going N onto A46 and although i am pretty chilled and calm in car these days and generally highly aware of my mortality, i thought i'd see what he could do...

It was damp and cold and my rear tyres are borderline illegal (not much grip), but with DSC off and judicial clutch control, i still popped him quite easily off the line by a length. I backed off and allowed him along side before the two lanes go into one, expecting him to drop in behind, only to have him again cut across my bows and then immediately slam his brakes on for the sharp left turn back into Bristol.  Game on. :twisted: I dont think he was expecting to be pushed quite so hard down the dark twisties, but he was. Driving very wildly whilst i steadily held station a few lengths back - although the 330cd back end was waggling a bit with DSC off and no tread, he gave it all. After encouraging him to have a few ESP moments (crazy understeer across white centre line, and then goading him to make a wild overtaking pass past two slower cars that must have made him white knuckle, then letting him go fearing his own iminent accident. I finally settled back along side him again on Bristol ring road traffic lights just before Emerson Green. I looked over and grinned, knowing he had driven way beyond his talent and what was safe for conditions, and yet had still been steadily reeled in by a diesel. He just looked straight ahead unable to see funny side or acknowledge that he had met his match. He didn't try and pop me agains at lights, and peeled off, as did I went straight on. Normally, one gets a nod or wave, but i think he was a bit deflated, when the safe predictability of a the Ford honed fwd chassis and new tyres, teamed with a smoother style, should have flattered his driving.

So ST is quick on the road, but not by that much when it's cold, damp, dark and slippy.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tut tut naughty Gary :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Tut tut naughty Gary :wink:


I know. it was a little childish of me. 

Maybe he'll think twice before carving up someone badly, and twice for no gain, next time he is out in his car. He'll be mindful before taking on dirty old 330cds - that's for sure. :wink:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

im finding this highly amusing the way this thread has just turned into a full on slanging match aimed at the st, pardon me for seling my beloved tt.
and that knob you raced gary clearly couldn't drive to save his life could he, my mum owns a 330 ci and there is no way on gods earth i would attempt to throw that round a lane as quick as i would in the focus.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

congrats on the ST mate, I myself have come from one now just looking for a TT as i'd always fancied one since 2002, you've got great car there!! did you check out pumabuild/pumaspeed websites at all?

Good luck with it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> im finding this highly amusing the way this thread has just turned into a full on slanging match aimed at the st, pardon me for seling my beloved tt.
> and that knob you raced gary clearly couldn't drive to save his life could he, my mum owns a 330 ci and there is no way on gods earth i would attempt to throw that round a lane as quick as i would in the focus.


Hardly a full-on ST slagging match matt. Try Scoobynet for that. Your car is OK. :wink:

It was coincidence that as i happened across a manic ST last night, so I thought it worth adding. I guess he could have just as likley been in a Golf gti. He was driving very hard and throwing it around the lanes, which is genrally slower in wet. His power/torque deficit aginst the BMW was at same time negated by the wet and helped by his reckless bravado.

That you dont feel able to punt along a well-sorted RWD chassis as quickly as a FWD hot hatch in the wet is understandable. RWD is not to everyone's taste.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

garyc said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > im finding this highly amusing the way this thread has just turned into a full on slanging match aimed at the st, pardon me for seling my beloved tt.
> ...


god, if only we could all drive like you hey!.... oh holy one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > matt225tt said:
> ...


You could always have lessons in your mum's car...oh neophyte. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

FRS first ride:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...ord-Focus-RS-2009-first-ride/?content-block=0


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

You could always have lessons in your mum's car...oh neophyte. :wink:[/quote]

do me a favour!
mind you at least it runs on the right fuel hey! :lol:

the rs does look the nuts though doesn't it, just wait untill the tuners get hold of that!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi All
Geri you joker :wink: Ford 25 years to late :!: 
Is that like Audi being 22 years to late winning le mans with the R8 in 2000 after ford won it with the GT40 in 1968/69 :?: 
And two years on the bounce before that 66/67 with the GT MARK 2 & 4 :lol: 
Geri dont give up your day job and go on mastermind will you FFS  
Also the link to the FRS write up Garyc posted was a good read  
One thing i would say though Garyc is i had this M3cs E46










A good car but once i had got over the honeymoon period not as good as people (or i would think) :!: 
They lack one important thing and thats called BOOST :wink: 
All the BEST
Cheers


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mobbster said:
 

> Hi All
> Geri you joker :wink: Ford 25 years to late :!:
> Is that like Audi being 22 years to late winning le mans with the R8 in 2000 after ford won it with the GT40 in 1968/69 :?:
> And two years on the bounce before that 66/67 with the GT MARK 2 & 4 :lol:
> ...


I too had an early e46 M3, that never quite hit the mark after the RS4, the later CS was the one to have. looks nice.

But i still prefer the tuned boost of the 3.0d engine for gen road driving. Does much more than it says on the tin.


----------

